# takedown of ileostomy and mucous fistula with repair of parastomal hernia



## rgrimes (Mar 3, 2010)

Physician did a take down of ileostomy and mucous fistula with repair of parastomal hernia.

What code(s) work for this situation.  I have 44625 for takedown of ileostomy with resection and anastomosis other than colorectal.  Is there a separate code for repair of parastomal hernia or is it included in this?

Thank you

Ruth Ann


----------



## mjewett (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm thinking parastomal hernia repair would be included in the closure of the ostomy site takedown. It's probably not separately billable. Unless it's a separate incision site altogether.


----------

